# my first button!



## goldenchild (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello all,

Just got done melting my first 24k gold button. I tested it with 24k solution and it passes. It weighs 3.1 grams. Just wanted to share this with you guys. One thing I need help with is the small globs of borax left on the button. In lazersteve's dvd he uses car battery acid to dissolve it. Can I just use nitric as a substitute? 

Thanks


Here is a pic of the button upclose (also my avatar 8) ).


----------



## Fournines (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice job! Looks good! Before you know it, you'll have quite an expensive paperweight!


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice button! 

I think I'd recommend you stick with dilute sulfuric for dissolving traces of borax. It's cheaper and more readily available, but most importantly, it works well. It's been too many years since I refined so I can't say to what degree nitric would work, however. I know I always used sulfuric to pickle my gold. That's likely the result of following the lead that jewelers recommended. 

Harold


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 19, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> I think I'd recommend you stick with dilute sulfuric for dissolving traces of borax...



Ok so I will stick with sulfuric. I actually have liquid fire drain opener which is 98% sulfuric acid. If I were to use say 25 ml of this how much water should I use to dilute it? I believe car battery acid is 35% sulfuric. Is this right?

Thanks


----------



## Irons (Sep 19, 2009)

goldenchild said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'd recommend you stick with dilute sulfuric for dissolving traces of borax...
> ...



Just remember to add the acid to the water.

I've used HCl, but the fumes are too corrosive to use indoors. Sulfuric won't be a problem. Just use enough to cover the button. I would use a small heat-resistant container, 30 ml. max (1 oz.), use just enough water to cover the button and add a few drops of sulfuric to start.

No point in wasting chemicals.


----------



## Platdigger (Sep 19, 2009)

Irons!....... :lol:


----------



## butcher (Sep 19, 2009)

Irons glad to see you hangin around, helping to keep us all out of trouble,with your hard earned wisdom. :lol:


----------



## Irons (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks guys.


As they say: What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger.

Someone warned me once, about working with refractories. I didn't take their advice and paid the price.

Now, I take things slowly.


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 6, 2009)

Irons said:


> Someone warned me once, about working with refractories. I didn't take their advice and paid the price.



Im so curious. What happened?


----------

